# Server Hardware Vendor



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 10, 2014)

So...

Where do you purchase your server hardware from?  Do you purchase it one server at a time or in bulk?  If you buy just the parts, do you assemble it yourself?  

Where do you get the hardware!  I'm thinking about getting some hardware together for a special pre-made system (that runs on DDR3 instead of DDR2 (aka Dual L5420s systems)) and was curious as to what you guys use as your hardware vendor!


----------



## Jasson.Pass (Sep 10, 2014)

I've always bought hardware from newegg or amazon.


----------



## Jonathan (Sep 10, 2014)

Chong at Apaq in Atlanta has always been good to us.


----------



## bpsRobert (Sep 10, 2014)

Dan Goldman over at ICC. http://www.icc-usa.com/

Can't beat these guys for knowledge, support, and price.

-Robert


----------



## SGC-Hosting (Sep 10, 2014)

We always shop around for parts -- most of the time we get the majority of the parts from Newegg.  We only use prebuilt/used systems for internal purposes or for my homelab.


----------



## concerto49 (Sep 10, 2014)

Superbiiz and a few others.


----------



## MikeA (Sep 10, 2014)

I like ICC (great company, fast shipping/building), but if it's small things I'll just get parts off NewEgg of SuperBiiz. Less hassle.


----------



## drmike (Sep 10, 2014)

TigerDirect and gear leasing companies.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 10, 2014)

drmike said:


> TigerDirect and gear leasing companies.


My current machine I bought as a bundle from TigerDirect.  Only had to buy an extra 4GB of RAM and a hard drive!  AMD Quad-core goodness!  (I'm personally a big fan of AMD for desktop computers)


----------

